
Beyond Meat soars 163% in biggest-popping U.S. IPO since 2000 - pera
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/beyond-meat-soars-163-in-biggest-popping-us-ipo-since-2000-2019-05-02
======
mrosett
That's a pretty frothy number; the rest of the names on the list of biggest
IPO pops all come from '99/'00.

I'd say "Good for them", but it's more accurate to say "Wow - their bankers
left a lot of money on the table."

~~~
staticautomatic
I would ask "why not say both?" but you just did.

------
ElijahLynn
Their product is pretty amazing, once it gets below the cost of cow ground
beef it I think many will choose it over the cow, simply because it tastes
close enough (I think it tastes better) and it is cheaper. The environmental,
ethical and marginally improved health benefits of it (no cholesterol) are
nice-to-haves for many and the true tipping point will be cost.

And there is a ton of room to bring the cost down, no way this stuff costs
more than taking a bunch of plants and feeding them to cows vs just making it
out of plants (peas) to begin with.

This is going to keep soaring, I say this as someone who has been buying it
since it first came out. I have made many dishes where my carnivore friends
just loved it, only reason they don't switch permanently is because of cost.

Buy this stock while it's cheap, I don't think it will go down.

~~~
sridca
Food is just not about taste, but health and nutrition as well. Have you
actually critically looked into the health and nutritional impact of plant-
based burgers?

~~~
ElijahLynn
Well, I don't consider either real meat or Beyond Meat to be healthy by any
means. So I just consider it a more environmental and ethical alternative.

I have looked into the health impact of plant vs animal calories for many
years of my life and am convinced a diet low in caloric intake from animal
products (10% or less of total caloric intake) is quite correlative to long
term health. I follow the work of Dr. Fuhrman who has sources for nearly all
of his claims.

So besides cholesterol, plant protein vs animal protein has a big impact on
health, in my research.

e.g. How many people go to the hospital or die everyday for protein deficiency
vs protein abundance?

~~~
sridca
Try to look into the science. You may be surprised to discover that there is
not _single_ RCT comparing a (fresh-)meat-based versus plant-based diet (eg:
not mixing in sugar laden latte in the former).

Personally I'm happy that I had never bought into the whole anti-meat
propaganda:
[http://www.diagnosisdiet.com/food/meats/](http://www.diagnosisdiet.com/food/meats/)

------
mark_l_watson
We just had our first Beyond Burgers tonight. Tasty, easier to clean up from
than frying beef burgers. I am not sure how healthy they really are, but as a
once or twice a week treat, they add variety to a vegetarian diet.

------
nickelcitymario
Is it just me, or does anyone else reviewing that list think they're not
exactly in great company..?

(Love their product, though.)

~~~
Hypx
Popping IPOs is usually a sign that we're in a stock market bubble. That is
why it is so unnerving to look at that list.

